
Show HN: Tool for Scrum Masters - andreigaspar
https://www.scrumbs.app/
======
andreigaspar
Description: Agile management tool designed for scrum masters

Open source: yes

Free to use: yes

Looking forward to hear your first impressions and suggestions. If there are
any scrum masters lurking around here, I would be pleased if you could offer a
few minutes of your time to chat.

Thanks! Andrei

